# Derby Borough Asylum - May 2011



## Goldie87 (May 8, 2011)

Been meaning to stop by here for ages, but only just managed to get round to it. Demolition is well underway but theres still some bits that are ok for a look. The demolition crew were working when we got there, but managed to get around fine without being spotted. Sorry about the quality of the pics, was using the phone camera.


----------



## nelly (May 8, 2011)

Mate, if that's a phone camera then I've wasted some £'s 

Nice!!!


----------



## MD (May 8, 2011)

was a nice wander around ill add some of mine to your mate
old school graffiti in the projection room 



Graffiti by M D Allen, on Flickr

painted tiles\



painted by M D Allen, on Flickr
belfast sink



tiles by M D Allen, on Flickr




The worlds longest shovel



shovel by M D Allen, on Flickr

some more on flickr


----------



## smileysal (May 8, 2011)

Another one we haven't actually gone inside.  Love the really old graffiti written on the walls and the dates. Nice work you two. 

 Sal


----------



## klempner69 (May 8, 2011)

Excellant stuff folks,particularly the graff.


----------



## sj9966 (May 8, 2011)

Great stuff lads, there is still a bit to see here. 

Although I never seen him when I was here recently I was just informed of a security guard who lives on site in a caravan.
Not the nicest of blokes apparantly!


----------



## King Al (May 8, 2011)

This looks great guys! like the crazy light fittings and the boilers


----------



## Goldie87 (May 8, 2011)

sj9966 said:


> Although I never seen him when I was here recently I was just informed of a security guard who lives on site in a caravan.
> Not the nicest of blokes apparantly!



Yeah saw the caravan, think he must have been sitting in there as the door was open.


----------



## Badoosh (May 8, 2011)

Really like the look of this place. Oh & yes the graf is pretty darn awesome  Good stuff!


----------



## kevsy21 (May 18, 2011)

Always good to see this place and a good place to explore,glad i saw it before they started demolishing it.
Good stuff and well done.


----------

